# New to the Masons of Texas Forum



## Bro. Ray Dunn (Sep 18, 2011)

Greeting Brethren,
My name is Ray Dunn.  I am a member of Enlightenment Lodge #198 (Senior Warden) and East Denver Lodge #160, both Traditional Observance Lodges in Colorado.

I am originally from Port Arthur, TX and spent my youth in the surrounding area, to include, Houston.  My family still resides in that area as well as Louisiana.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome to Masons of Texas.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## Benton (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## gld2333 (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome aboard, brother!


----------



## jwhoff (Sep 18, 2011)

Well brother, we have things in common.  Both dual lodge members and both holding down SW duties this year.

I grew up in Lake Charles with lots of family in the Port Arthur / Nederland / Port Neches-Groves area.  Orange too.  My wife's brother lives in Evergreen, CO. and we have a nephew living in downtown Denver.  We spend quite a bit of time up there as well.

Good to see you dialing in and participating.  Keep us posted on all things masonic in your area.  When does GLofCO. meet in Golden?


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.


----------

